# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  valeur de la slection cellule IR afficher dans la barre de recherche

## 3alit

salut,
sous apex 5

j'ai crer une page  avec une rgion avec interactive report(IR) + barre de recherche et filtre:par sqlquery

-comment lorsque je double clique sur une cellule de IR m'affiche la valeur slectionner de la cellule dans barre de recherche 
merci

----------

